# 2022 March, TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE GROUP BUY



## RobS (Mar 11, 2022)

*2022 March TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE GROUP BUY*​
Welcome to the 2022 Spring tap and die group buy! My name is Rob Sanchez ( *RobS *), I will be organizing the buy this spring. Hannah ( *hannah *) did an excellent job with last year's buy and I will be borrowing heavily from her work. This post has been approved by @Monty the IAP group buy coordinator.

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for our members for the M13, M14, M15 triple start tap and dies required to build kitless pens.
**Additionally, we will also offer the Bock and JOWO dies to make custom section mandrels. No one has offered these in a very long time.
***We will not be offering nib taps given they are commercially available at 3 or more different sources.


The more orders we collectively place for each size tap and die, the greater the discount.

Attached is the pricing information from Tapco. The offerings listed are based on what garnered interest from messages and posts that have come through.

Terminology​The US and EU use different terms to identify a TAP.
 For this group buy please refer to the diagram below.




The following is my opinion based on my experience:


Tapper Tap (8-10 tapered threads) is usually only needed when using metal materials
Plug Tap (3-5 Tapered Threads) may be used when starting in plastics
Bottoming Tap (1-1.5 Tapered Threads) is recommended after using a Plug Tap for transparent blanks, or in designs where the tapping depth is limited.
HOW TO PARTICIPATE​If you would like to participate, comment on this post, fill out the attached order form, and send it to me via direct messages. Or, DM me and I'll give you my email address where you can send your order form. Only the highlighted cells need to be filled out. If you don't have Excel, let me know and I can send it to you in a different format.

*THE CUTOFF FOR PLACING ORDERS IS SATURDAY, March 26 AT 6:00 PM PST.*

Since the discount we receive depends on the number of orders for each tap/die size, the exact cost of your items can't be 100% determined until all orders have been placed. The order sheet lists the highest possible price (if you are the only one purchasing the item) and the most probable lowest price (if the group buys 24 taps/12 dies). The price you will pay for an item is likely between these two numbers (and hopefully the cheapest price!)

*TO SEE THE CURRENT DISCOUNT LEVELS, OPEN* *THIS GOOGLE DOC**.  THIS SPREADSHEET UPDATES AUTOMATICALLY WHEN A NEW ORDER IS ENTERED, SO CHECK BACK OFTEN TO SEE THE CURRENT DISCOUNT LEVEL.*

This google doc also shows the items each person has ordered. If you prefer for your order to remain anonymous, let me know and I will put "Anonymous" instead of your IAP username.



PAYMENT​You will receive two invoices. The first will be sent to you the day after the group buy closes (March 27) and will be for the cost of your taps and dies, fees, shipping, and insurance. Payments can be made via PayPal or Zelle (offered at Chase, Wells Fargo, etc). I will give you instructions for how to pay when I send you your invoice.

*THE PAYMENT DEADLINE IS MONDAY, MARCH 28 AT 6:00 PST.*

The second invoice will be sent later and will be for the shipping cost from Tapco. This cost will be split evenly among participants. Please pay this within two weeks of receiving it.

PayPal (2022 Tax rule changes)
When using PayPal, please use the "*Friends and Family*" option. This allows for money transfers without triggering a taxable event per the 2022 tax rules. Due to the new 2022 tax rules the "Goods and Services" option is NOT viable and will NOT be accepted as it will trigger a 1099 and will be seen as taxable income. There is $0 mark up on group buys and therefore "Goods and Services" is not appropriate.

All the items in the spreadsheet should be available for purchase. If for any reason an item is backordered or unavailable, your money for that item will be refunded to you.



SHIPPING AND INSURANCE​I will be shipping your orders to you via USPS Priority Small Flat Rate Box. There is $50 insurance included with small flat rate boxes. I will be adding additional insurance for the full retail value of your purchase as a default. The amount to be insured is the value of replacing the parts (the item's value without a discount). While this will cost extra, I STRONGLY suggest that you accept this insurance. I cannot be responsible for what happens to your package after I ship it to you. If you don't want this recommended insurance, you may opt out on your order form. The order form also shows you the cost of insuring your shipment.

Tapco estimates that it will take 8 weeks from the time of our order (March 29) to ship. Once I receive the shipment from Tapco, I will ship to participating IAP members within 5 days. All told, you can expect to have your brand new taps and dies in hand by mid June (to account for shipping from Tapco and to you).

I am willing to accept international orders. Please note that shipping will take longer and be more expensive (starting at $41+insurance) if you are ordering from outside the US, and depending on the country USPS may not offer shipping insurance.

IF YOU MISS THE DEADLINE FOR ORDER SUBMISSION OR PAYMENT, YOU WILL NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE GROUP BUY.

Thanks for reading, let's get those discounts!

DM me if you have any questions.


----------



## DRBays (Mar 11, 2022)

Thanks Rob.  You’ve got my order - will continue to think this week on section dies.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 12, 2022)

I would like to offer my $.02 on bottoming taps...

If I'm hand tapping WITHOUT the use of any guides I'll use a taper tap first and a bottoming tap second. However, if I'm using a tap guide or putting the tap in a drill chuck or a collet chuck in the tailstock I eliminate the taper tap and just use the bottoming tap. I do this with steel so plastic should not be a problem.

I know how expensive the triple lead taps are so maybe this tip will save you a few bucks.


----------



## RobS (Mar 13, 2022)

The current status can be found here:








						2022, March tap and die group buy
					

Sheet1  Item,Product number,3-5 pieces (ea),6 pieces (ea),9 pieces (ea),12 pieces (ea),24 pieces (ea),Final Price,Total pieces,Total per sub type,total coated,Robs (coated),TPC (coated),PenRealm (coated),<a href="https://www.penturners.org/members/the-fons.46051/">The-fons</a>,<a href="https://ww...




					docs.google.com


----------



## RobS (Mar 17, 2022)

We have met the 12 piece discount for the M13 TRIPLE START tap and dies.

Do we have any more takers for the #6 Jowo section die??

Please send over your forms, if you are interested.

Thank you
RobS


----------



## RobS (Mar 17, 2022)

I have had requests for *M16X.8* TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE.

I will get a quote Friday 3/18 and will update by noon pacific time.


----------



## Jarod888 (Mar 17, 2022)

RobS said:


> I have had requests for *M16X.8* TRIPLE START TAP AND DIE.
> 
> I will get a quote Friday 3/18 and will update by noon pacific time.


Wow that's a big pen. I would imagine they will have a one time tooling charge for that.


----------



## RobS (Mar 18, 2022)

Ok the pricing for M16X.8 matches roughly the pricing for the M15.  I updated the master sheet on google docs, and the order form:









						2022, March tap and die group buy
					

Sheet1  Item,Product number,3-5 pieces (ea),6 pieces (ea),9 pieces (ea),12 pieces (ea),24 pieces (ea),Final Price,Total pieces,Total per sub type,total coated,Robs (coated),TPC (coated),PenRealm (coated),<a href="https://www.penturners.org/members/the-fons.46051/">The-fons</a>,<a href="https://ww...




					docs.google.com


----------



## DRBays (Mar 21, 2022)

Rob,  

Just following the current orders per the google sheet.  Should we "advertise" the current Group Buy on the "Kitless Pens" forum - to generate more awareness / interest?  Is that OK to do per forum rules?  Seems like we'll fall short on a few of the best discounts....

Dennis


----------



## RobS (Mar 22, 2022)

I messaged Monty to ask.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Mar 23, 2022)

Not trying to derail the group buy, but Meisternibs sells the JoWo #5 and #6 Taps for less than $50 each


----------



## Penchant 4 (Mar 23, 2022)

Interested in the Bock & Jowo section dies.


----------



## RobS (Mar 23, 2022)

Fred Bruche said:


> Not trying to derail the group buy, but Meisternibs sells the JoWo #5 and #6 Taps for less than $50 each


That is exactly why this group buy does not include the taps, but it does include the dies.


----------



## guitarchitect (Mar 24, 2022)

Woohoo! Sending my order along now...


----------



## RobS (Mar 25, 2022)

Group buy closes tomorrow Saturday at 6pm Pacific


----------



## RobS (Mar 26, 2022)

Group buy closes at 6pm pacific, today march 26 (Saturday)


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 26, 2022)

Filling out mine atm…


----------



## RobS (Mar 27, 2022)

Finalizing with everyone currently.

Below is the updated status, anything in yellow means I'm waiting to hear back.

There are 3 people who wanted in but I've not herd back at all.  So I have contacted them one last time to confirm no turner left behind. 










						2022, March tap and die group buy
					

Sheet1  Item,Product number,3-5 pieces (ea),6 pieces (ea),9 pieces (ea),12 pieces (ea),24 pieces (ea),Final Price,Total pieces,Total per sub type,total coated,Robs (coated),TPC (coated),PenRealm (coated),<a href="https://www.penturners.org/members/the-fons.46051/">The-fons</a>,<a href="https://ww...




					docs.google.com


----------



## RobS (Mar 30, 2022)

The group buy has been submitted to Tapco.


----------



## aRMdaMAN (Apr 7, 2022)

Oooooooooh !!!  Awe.  Shucks.  Shame  
Missed  da  Boat  by a long  shot  !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da best one could get 
Oh  well....    What  was  not meant  for  me  would  never  have  reached  me   
There  will  always  be  a  next  time,  LORD  Willing
aRM


----------



## Aces-High (May 25, 2022)

Can someone remind me when these are expected?

Thanks


----------



## hooked (May 25, 2022)

They were ordered March 30, and we were told 8-9 weeks.  That puts us about 1-2 weeks out, unless Tapco is still backed up with orders.


----------



## RobS (May 25, 2022)

I’ll message them today. I just got back from Japan.


----------



## RobS (May 26, 2022)

Tapco just responded to my update inquiries. They are late. Hope to hear back end of day how late they will be.


----------



## morbidsteve (May 29, 2022)

RobS said:


> Tapco just responded to my update inquiries. They are late. Hope to hear back end of day how late they will be.


Hey since they are late, can you ask if they’d accept additions to the order?


----------



## RobS (May 29, 2022)

I’m afraid the answer is no. I already asked several weeks ago.


----------



## RobS (Jun 18, 2022)

The final Group Buy package was shipped today (per the members request to hold.
All others have been delivered.

Thank you all for the successful spring group buy.

RobS


----------

